# mod_rewrite Frage



## sorashi (10. April 2004)

Hi leute, hab mich neulich mit mod_rewrite angelegt und hab mal ne Frage, weil da was net geht.

habs mal so gemacht
---
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^news(.*).html$ news.php?news_id=$1
---
das geht
---
RewriteRule ^news/(.*).html$ news.php?news_id=$1
---
das auch
---
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*).html$ $1.php?news_id=$2
---
das nicht, wieso
also wenn ich dann 
localhost/news/4.html
müsste er ja die news.php?news_id=4 öffnen, es erscheint aber nur eine leere Seite.


----------



## JohannesR (10. April 2004)

Was hat denn das mit PHP zu tun? Ich verschiebe das ganze mal...

_Nein, die benutzung im zusammenhang mit PHP rechtfertigt das ganze *nicht*._


----------



## sorashi (10. April 2004)

Naja ich benütz es im zusammenhang mit PHP, aber egal jetzt.


----------

